# Sirius Halloween Programming



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks pretty cool this year especially Scream 119.

http://www.sirius.com/halloween


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Looks pretty cool this year especially Scream 119.
> 
> http://www.sirius.com/halloween


just gave scream 119 a listion,thanks for the link


----------



## Grubby (Oct 18, 2007)

Now I have something to play for the Trick-or-treaters!


And for the sig - LETS-GO-BUFF-A-LO!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Grubby said:


> And for the sig - LETS-GO-BUFF-A-LO!


:up: :up: AMEN!


----------



## Grubby (Oct 18, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> :up: :up: AMEN!


Last year was amazing! I live in NC now but get up for at least a game or two each season. I wish Sirius would carry the games. I do have center ice and Sunday ticket on the satellite. I gotta have my Bills and Sabres.

I am a little upset that we are going back to Losman, I hope Edwards gets better soon.

LISTEN UP SIRIUS! Start carrying NHL!


----------



## drfreeman (Aug 14, 2004)

:goodjob: I agree!!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> LISTEN UP SIRIUS! Start carrying NHL!


They did up until this year. XM has exclusive rights to the NHL until 2017.


----------



## Grubby (Oct 18, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> They did up until this year. XM has exclusive rights to the NHL until 2017.


Another good result that would come from the merger. I wonder if they could/would merge programming rights.


----------



## layla17 (Oct 29, 2007)

That would be a great thing if they could merge programming rights. Customers would easily sign up if they had equal rights.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

It would be nice to have both MLB, NBA, NFL (and NCAA) all on one unit.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Grubby said:


> Another good result that would come from the merger. I wonder if they could/would merge programming rights.


Nothing good came come from the merger that you can't already get with a subscription to both. I've had XM for 4 years, Sirius for 3 years, and a merger means nothing but lack of innovation. I've been dead set against the merger since it was first announced. Stock holders will make out, consumers will get screwed in the long run.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I am against the merger 100% because I like XM's music programming and hate Sirius music programming because of various reasons I have discussed here before.


----------

